# Drilled directly through the middle!



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like someone did that on purpose. Wonder what the fault current would have been if he went phase to neutral? My guess is it would have made an impressive arc.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I doubt it was drilled on purpose. It looks like it was drilled from the inside outward, from the way the plastic around the holes is. Not smart.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Maybe not, but even the backside of the riser looks the same as the front. Maybe they used a knife to gouge a hole and then fished the phone wire through. ( I know I'm reaching, but I keep trying to come up with some senario that doesn't have these idots nearly killing themselves and never even knowing it.)


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm going with the "Lucky Idiot" scenario!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I know of two Comcast installers that drilled through the wall of the home, from the basement and went right through the meter's load side SE cable. I know this, because I'm the guy that had to fix it. Another incident was a propane installer, who was putting in a little propane line from a little tank outdoors to serve a new set of fake fireplace logs. He drilled from the outdoors, through the brick veneer and the wooden band board, and right into a bundle that contained most of the home runs. Wound a few of them up real good. If he'd have stopped, it would have been not as bad. He thought the drill was stuck on something, and kept ramming the drill in and out, running it the whole time. What a mess. That took the best part of a day to fix up. Luckily for him and the homeowner, it was an unfinished basement.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I'm going with the "Lucky Idiot" scenario!


I'm sure you're right.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

An apprentice I had, was working for another company (THANK GOODNESS) when he drilled with a 1/4"X18" pilot bit though he was going into the floor under the piano, went up the leg of a $25,000.00 Baby Grand (this was in the 70's). He says it was not noticeable, he moved over 36" and installed the floor box.


----------

